# Back from Camping



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Well were back from the Texas Hill Country from camping and we had a great time but as fate would have it we had to come home early. Things didn't start out so well for us this year and we were forced to change our vacation plans. Kathy has been very sick and unable to work since Dec.22 and if that wasn't bad enough our youngest grandson (4) was run over by a car. I moved my vacation up 2 weeks on an emergency leave request and played Mr mom for several days. The grandson was very lucky as he only received bad bruises on one leg and broken bones in one foot. He was "VERY LUCKY" needless to say he's now driving my daughter crazy.







As for Kathy she had cabin fever so bad I had to take her out on a camping trip to help her get over it. The doctors have removed her from the machines she had to use to breath and was finally given the ok to go back to work Monday. She has already informed me we will be rolling next weekend and on Feb. 13, 14, 15. She said this camping trip wasn't long enough, lucky me.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Boy do I have mixed emotions here. On one hand I am extremely jealous that I cannot be out camping in Jan. and on the other hand saddened of the difficulties that you and Kathy are enduring. However, through it all you seem to stay in good spirits and have the ability to get out in the camper.

God bless you both and I hope and pray that everything works itself out and btw, I am still jealous.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

If it's any consolation Vern...
My week has been ABSOLUTELY HORRIBLE!








Life is certainly a bumpy road.

Hope January gets better ALL OF US!

Take care


----------

